# Removing rocks from yard



## cru (May 26, 2008)

I am building a new house and as it turns out I am on some very very very rocky ground. I am looking for the cheapest way to remove some of the rocks as I know not all will be able to be removed. I have a Polaris 700 4-wheeler and was thinking about using chain link fence and a crosstie to pull behind 4-wheeler. Will this work for the small stuff¿ I want to get most of the small ones out and then work on the bigger rocks. I am bringing in topsoil but latter down the road I don't want to be destroying ridding mowers, people, windows ect.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

it will work or you could find a few kids in the area that are desperate for money and willing to do a bit of work( thats the kicker ) and pay them each a bit to get the rocks out for you I know that would be my first choice LOL


----------



## cru (May 26, 2008)

Hehe yea I have thought of forming a fornics team where we walk shoulder to shoulder picking up rocks but I don't think that would even work. It was leveled with a dozer and I was not there for the work. I am trying to get out as cheap, so my time is worth more that my money. What I am thinking about would be the fence with a catch field in the back sorta like a catch bucket . I might go with the bobcat with the tiller/rocker remover but rental/fuel ect would be about $450/- day


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

yes but you would most likely be done in less then a day that way


----------



## eric890 (May 25, 2008)

Sounds a lot more expensive than just $50 to get some kids to do it  Just have to go behind them and make sure.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Large rocks up to 1000 lbs can be moved about 10 ft at a time with one or two come along's and some strong 3/8 inch nylon rope. A slow tedious process. Doable only if you only need to move them 30 feet or so, and you don't have too many to move.

Protruding rocks that are to large to move can generally be broken up, or taken down to grade with a good man wielding a 10 or 12lb sludge. 

If you have, or can borrow a pick up truck you may wish to consider building two 8ft tripods of 2x4 construction. Join the two at the top with a 4x4. Attach your come along and lift the rock to truck bed height. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

I just moved some huge rocks out of my yard useing a small tilt bed trailer and a comealong and a floor jack. It took some time, but i got them up to the house and made a patio out of them. Looks really good.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice, how bout some photos to show us how your hard labor came to fruition? :thumbsup:


----------

